# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  Lol at what my Manager said to me

## joel203

I work in retail and me and my friend were talking to my manager and he said he's going to shave his head for the summer, her reply was try and keep your hair for as long as you can don't ever go bald, no one ever looks good bald
She even assigned us a task! " find one customer that comes in who looks better bald" 
Wtf!.. Is this society's views ??

----------


## NotBelievingIt

Stop working at Abercrombie and Fitch.

----------


## mitchsmith

> Stop working at Abercrombie and Fitch.


  :Cool:

----------


## fitnessisgood4u

That makes me cry ..  I am doing my best to look good ...having botox working out taking medication for my hair loss .. . . and still society have this attitude.

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> That makes me cry ..  I am doing my best to look good ...having botox working out taking medication for my hair loss .. . . and still society have this attitude.


 Some women find bald men attractive.  Google it and you will feel a little better at least.  Type in "women who find bald men attractive".

_35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office - forhair.com - Cole Hair Transplant, 1045 Powers Place, Alpharetta, Georgia 30009 - Phone 678-566-1011 - email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice
Please feel free to call or email me with any questions. Ask for Chuck 
_

----------


## fitnessisgood4u

Not much good having anyone interested sexually in me,  we all know the side effects of the medication we take  :Frown:

----------


## pkipling

Nonsense. There are plenty of women who find bald men attractive.... Even more important than having a full head of hair is to be healthy, fit, confident, and have something to bring to the table with your personality and charm. All of those things can offset any negative perceptions people may have due to someone being bald. Seriously. What good is a full head of hair if you're an overweight slob with the personality of a grain of white rice?  :Smile: ))))

_I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My opinions/comments are my own and do not necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff._

----------


## Lewis Hamilton

My missus, who is hot as you could imagine, loves Dr Martin Green off ER, aka Anthony Edwards. She thinks he is far hotter than George Clooney.  So go figure...
I think the woman who made this comment has some security issues of her own.  She's probably oppressed. 
Sod her and shave your head.

----------


## fitnessisgood4u

Great attitude but I would look a tw#t if I shaved my head ; (

----------


## 0kly

> I work in retail and me and my friend were talking to my manager and he said he's going to shave his head for the summer, her reply was try and keep your hair for as long as you can don't ever go bald, no one ever looks good bald
> She even assigned us a task! " find one customer that comes in who looks better bald" 
> Wtf!.. Is this society's views ??


 The fat Walmart bitch you work with has no clue what she's talking about.

The reality of it is if you are an attractive guy then you will still be attractive with a shaven head.. Beauty is in your bone structure and facial features, not your hair.  You can take an ugly dude and give him the fullest hair and best hair cut and he will still be an ugly dude.

I have seen plenty of young hot chics walking around with guys who shaved their heads because of hair loss... granted they were usually above average looking guys.. but still..

Now if you don't have some nice facial features and bone structure well then.... zzzz..

----------

